# Couple Of Pics



## Vip (Feb 13, 2005)

White Saum, JD, 12" Midas and my little Texas


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2006)

nice fish! 
i like the midas!


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Ooooh  What size tank are they in??


----------



## Vip (Feb 13, 2005)

All differnt tank sizes, the Saum and JD are in the 125g, the Midas is in the 180g with heaps of other fish including my other saum and JD, the Texas is in the 30g as he is still much to small to be in the 180g, he might be but I dont want to take the risk with him.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

the texan is saweeeet!


----------



## catfish212 (Jan 3, 2006)

nice fish i like the texas mine just died yours are very colorful though


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice fish! Your texan is showing some great color for being so young!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

great shots!


----------

